# Man of Steel available on DVD/Blu-ray 11/12/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A HERO WILL RISE WHEN

Man of Steel

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK,

BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD 2-DISC SPECIAL EDITION, 3D LIMITED COLLECTOR’S EDITION and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD ON NOVEMBER 12 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Packs include nearly 4 hours of special features



All disc versions feature UltraViolet





Burbank, CA, August 19, 2013 – The fate of mankind is in the hands of one man when “Man of Steel”Ô arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD 2-disc Special Edition, 3D Limited Collector’s Edition and Digital Download on November 12 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. In “Man of Steel,” Clark Kent is forced to confront his extraterrestrial past and embrace his hidden powers when Earth is threatened with destruction.



From Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures comes “Man of Steel,” starring Henry Cavill in the role of Clark Kent/Kal-El under the direction of Zack Snyder.

The film also stars four-time Oscar® nominee Amy Adams (“The Master,” 2012), Oscar® nominee Michael Shannon (“Revolutionary Road,” 2008), Academy Award® winner Kevin Costner (“Dances with Wolves,” 1990), Oscar® nominee Diane Lane (“Unfaithful,” 2002), Oscar® nominee Laurence Fishburne (“What’s Love Got to Do with It,” 1993), Antje Traue, Ayelet Zurer, Christopher Meloni, and Academy Award® winner Russell Crowe (“Gladiator,” 1992).

“Man of Steel” is produced by Charles Roven, Christopher Nolan, Emma Thomas and Deborah Snyder. The screenplay was written by David S. Goyer from a story by Goyer & Nolan, based upon Superman characters created by Jerry Siegel & Joe Shuster and published by DC Entertainment. Thomas Tull, Lloyd Phillips and Jon Peters served as executive producers.

“Man of Steel” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, on DVD 2-disc Special Edition for $28.98, and as a 3D Limited Collector’s Edition for $59.99. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition and standard definition; the DVD 2-disc Special Edition features the theatrical version in standard definition; and the 3D Limited Collector’s Edition features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition, and also includes a limited release metal “S” glyph with lucite glass stand. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD 2-disc Special Edition and 3D Limited Collector’s Edition include UltraViolet* which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. 

SYNOPSIS



A young boy learns that he has extraordinary powers and is not of this Earth. As a young man, he journeys to discover where he came from and what he was sent here to do. But the hero in him must emerge if he is to save the world from annihilation and become the symbol of hope for all mankind.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Man of Steel” Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 3D Limited Collector’s Edition contain the following special features:



· Journey of Discovery: Creating “Man of Steel” – This immersive feature-length experience allows you to watch the movie with director Zack Snyder and stars Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Diane Lane and others as they share the incredible journey to re-imagine Superman.

· Strong Characters, Legendary Roles – Explore the legendary characters of the Superman mythology and how they have evolved in this new iteration of the Superman story.

· All-Out Action – Go inside the intense training regimen that sculpted Henry Cavill into the Man of Steel and Michael Shannon and Antje Traue into his Kyptonian nemeses. Includes interviews with cast and crew.

· Krypton Decoded – Dylan Sprayberry (Clark Kent, age 13) gives the lowdown on all the amazing Krypton tech, weapons and spaceships featured in “Man of Steel.”

· Planet Krypton – The world’s first exploration of Krypton and its lost society.





“Man of Steel” DVD 2-disc Special Edition contains the following special features:



· Strong Characters, Legendary Roles

· All-Out Action

· Krypton Decoded





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On November 12, “Man of Steel” will be available for download in HD or standard definition from online retailers including but not limited to iTunes, Xbox, PlayStation, Amazon, Vudu, CinemaNow and more...



The film will also be available digitally in High Definition (HD) VOD and Standard Definition (SD) VOD from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles and broadband customers including Amazon, iTunes, etc.



ULTRAVIOLET



*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixter.com/info for details.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98

3D Limited Collector’s Edition $59.99



Standard Street Date: November 12, 2013

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Thai

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese, Mandarin

3D BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Cantonese, Chinese (Traditional), Thai

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese, Chinese (Simplified)

3D BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 143 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi violence, action and destruction and for some language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

in preparation for next week's release


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I look forward to watching this one!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I might blind buy this one. Unless someone gives it a mediocre review. Then I would get it used.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I am interested. Will wait for the review but I think the movie was overall highly rated and folks liked it. Will be interested in your take.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JOIN FILMMAKERS AND CAST OF

MAN OF STEEL™

DURING A LIVE ONLINE FAN EVENT

ON SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 9TH





WHAT: Join Henry Cavill, Amy Adams and Man of Steel Director Zack Snyder with special host Kevin Smith on November 9th at 9:00AM PST/Noon EST for an exclusive fan event on Yahoo! Movies.



The cast and crew will talk all the things Man of Steel, discuss what the future holds for the Last Son of Krypton, and answer live fan questions.



The event will also include a featurette of the sit-down discussion between Zack Snyder and Michael Shannon about the making of Man of Steel.



Fans can send their questions to @ManofSteelMovie using #AskManofSteel or submit video questions at http://bit.ly/AskManofSteel for a chance to have them answered during the live event.



WHEN: Saturday, November 9th

9:00AM PST/Noon EST



WHERE: Yahoo! Movies http://movies.yahoo.com/



WHO: Director Zack Snyder

Henry Cavill

Amy Adams

Hosted by Kevin Smith



The fate of mankind is in the hands of one man when Man of Steel arrives onto Blu-ray 3D™ Combo Pack, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD 2-disc Special Edition, 3D Limited Collector’s Edition and Digital Download on November 12 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. In Man of Steel, Clark Kent is forced to confront his extraterrestrial past and embrace his hidden powers when Earth is threatened with destruction.


----------

